# Connect iTouch to EDGE using a cell phone?



## frummaceuk

Hey I have had a blast tinkering with the ipod touch (itouch) for the last couple of days and just got a Sony Ericsson W580i. I noticed that the internet on my phone is really fast compared to others but the interface and browser just can't match comfort and ease I enjoy when using the itouch's interface at home using wifi. I know i can connect my phone via usb or bluetooth to laptops to surf the web wherever I have service and was wondering if the same could be done using the itouch? If not, is there any piece of hardware or anything I can do to access internet on the itouch without wifi?

Thanks in advance,
frummaceuk


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I don't think there is a cable that connects the two, for that purpose, but I think you can use a program that will turn your phone into a hotspot, and you can connect to that with your iPod Touch.


----------



## frummaceuk

really? thanks so much!!!! do you or anyone else know the name of this program????!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I can't remember what it was called, but I googled it, here's the page, it looks like it has a handful of information. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=turn+your+phone+into+a+hotspot&btnG=Google+Search



If you have trouble, or need help, feel free to report back.


----------



## frummaceuk

yea there are tons of programs out there but they are all for like smartphones...  i had been searching for a while and wasnt able to find one for sony ericsson phones! i thought maybe someone knew of one specifically.


----------



## frummaceuk

so what about like a cord that connects the phone to the touch directly and uses the phone as a modem?


----------



## dragon2309

frummaceuk said:


> so what about like a cord that connects the phone to the touch directly and uses the phone as a modem?





g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't think there is a cable that connects the two, for that purpose...


----------



## frummaceuk

well yea i thought the key words there would be "I think" and was wondering if anyone else knew of something. I have usb chords for both is there like a little double-female usb thing?


----------



## dragon2309

frummaceuk said:


> well yea i thought the key words there would be "I think" and was wondering if anyone else knew of something. I have usb chords for both is there like a little double-female usb thing?


there really isnt anything on the market at current that can do what you're requesting.


----------



## frummaceuk

ok thanks


----------

